# مقارنة بين كنترول ماكينات cnc



## ali_elsherbiny (20 مايو 2011)

انواع كنترول ماكينات cnc



Fanuc
Sinumerik840D
heidenhain
shopmill and shopturn
ايهما اكثر انتشارا فى الوطن العربى واكثرهم سهولة فى البرمجة وقمت برفع كتاب فى heidenhain 

http://www.4shared.com/document/sBYMwJPS/374_124-21_V7_en.html​


----------



## zamalkawi (20 مايو 2011)

ما لا أفهمه، لماذا لا توجد شعبية للكنترول إم تي إكس من بوش ريكسروت


----------



## abo_slaim (21 مايو 2011)

حسب معرفتي


* Fanuc كنترول سهل ومشهور جدا وهو اكثر التحكمات انتشارا . ولذلك تجد ان صيانته اسهل من غيره
*
* Sinumerik840D كنترول جبار قوي جدا ويستخدم في اكثر الالات تعقيدا وكذلك الالات متعددة المحاور ويعيبه صعوبه صيانته والى حد ما صعوبه برمجته
*
*heidenhain يعد من التحكمات القوية والسهله بنفس الوقت فهو يقوم بوظائف لا يقوم بها الفانوك ولكنه اقل انتشار من الفاوك واقل قوة من السيمنز
*


----------

